# How much arrowroot to add to a raspberry coulis?



## ilovechocolate (Aug 12, 2009)

I am going to make a raspberry coulis using this recipe, 

2 cups fresh raspberries
1/2 cup sugar
1 tbsp. lemon juice

how much arrowroot do i need to add to make this of a thick, non runny consistency?

thanks!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I would start with one tablespoon dissolved in a bit of cold :chef:water


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

1 tablespoon sounds like a lot. I use arrowroot often. Since a coulis should be somewhat liquid rather than in a gel-like state, I'd start with a teaspoon and go from there. 

Dissolve it in cold water or raspberry juice.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

It is more then I normally use, but he said he wanted" non runny ""in original post


----------



## ilovechocolate (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks! sounds good. i'll add it bit by bit and see how i go. thanks everyone.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Honestly, I don't think arrowroot will provide the best texture, in addition it will discolour your sauce (a sort of milky white hue)... I recommend a gelling agent or a gum to achieve your desired effect. I'm particular to using agar to set the mixture and then puree the set agar with an immersion blender until it turns into a smooth gel... you will get a sauce-like product that will be sqeezable from a bottle to get dots and lines without any running. Xanthan gum can also thicken the coulis, but be careful about adding too much for you're going to get a gummy texture out of your sauce.


----------

